# Rose of Sharon and Hibiscus



## Roll farms (Aug 28, 2011)

I've searched every poisonous plant list (for livestock) that I can find and can't find either plant listed (they are related, so I'm assuming that if one is ok, the other would be, too).

If anyone has a listing that shows they are either safe or not, please let me know.  I have goobermillions of the Rose of Sharon and some huge hibiscus I need to cut back, and would like to trim them / feed them to the goats.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 28, 2011)

Hibiscus is used in tea for people (the flower at least) and Fias Co Farm has it listed on their edible plant list.  No personal experience here, though.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 28, 2011)

The only thing I can tell you is that goats broke through a fence and leveled the hibiscus we had without any ill effects.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you!  I'll start out small, of course.  But we have 400 ROS that need cut back...I hate to waste it if the goats will taste it.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 29, 2011)

Well.  I did all that research and hard work and they ate a leaf here and there and just left it and wandered off to graze.  

INGRATES!  hmph!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 29, 2011)

I know my naughty goats love nibbling on my ROSs and no ill effects so far.  Maybe fence them away from the trimmings and let them escape to eat them.  Goats like "forbidden" food so much more than allowed food.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Aug 29, 2011)

That's the key. Tell your goats that the ROS's are your favorite plant and you'll just be heartbroken if they eat them! Voila! They become goat cavier!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well.  I did all that research and hard work and they ate a leaf here and there and just left it and wandered off to graze.
> 
> INGRATES!  hmph!


Yep, and if you didn't do your research and they found them appetizing, then you would worry.   But that's an animal for you.     Oh well, at least you know about roses and what your goats think of them.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of them ate it, some didn't.  Wierdos.

I know they LOVE roses, they always snarf those right down.  How they can eat those thorns like they're not there is beyond me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Some of them ate it, some didn't.  Wierdos.
> 
> I know they LOVE roses, they always snarf those right down.  How they can eat those thorns like they're not there is beyond me.


X2 on the thorns.  I still can't believe they can eat poison ivy.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

So glad to hear they eat thorns. I sure hope they find all those pricker bushes on our property tasty!!!


----------



## canesisters (Jan 11, 2019)

Reviving an old thread to ask a question.
Goats apparently have no issue with Rose of Sharon - has anyone had an issue with a cow eating it?  Specifically a dairy cow?


----------

